# Trevor Ariza



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Simply put i'm impressed with the kid , when i saw him summer league he looked like someone who could be a star someday if he can shoot at all , which i'm not sure he can do because i've never seen him even attempt a J.

I am just wondering what the people in this forum think of his future prospects.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I only saw two SL games, not much to judge by, but he looked like the most energetic guy on both teams, and he was putting the energy to good use. I think he's still a couple of years away from significant minutes but I look forward to seeing more of him. Great 2nd round pick.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Two games on NBA tv he busted ***, I think we got a first rounder from the secound round...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

from all the scouting reports we got a future lottery pick had he stayed in school.....

great pick by Zeke,bad scouting report by Knicks Biggest Fan..He hated the pick


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> ,bad scouting report by Knicks Biggest Fan..He hated the pick


Too bad he's not around to tell you what a ****ing stupid loser a** h*** you are for thinking otherwise....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Too bad he's not around to tell you what a ****ing stupid loser a** h*** you are for thinking otherwise....


yeah,and thats if hes sugar coating it...he is a funny #$^$er...

i think the NY board should be uncensored,but BB talk only..You should enter at your own risk:sigh:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

yeah the kid has some skills for instance it was cool when he dunked on chris kaman in that clipper game , in a year or so he should be a pretty good player especially after he puts some weight on about 15-20 lbs ...in 2 years with a 15 ft. j he could be the knicks starting 3


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Yeah, he has a good post game also.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah, for such a skinny guy he had a pretty good post game. Imagine some weight to go with that part of his game. I made sure to watch hjs every move on the court. The only thing holding him back is a jumpshot. If he ever gets that down, Isiah would have gotten the steal of a few drafts.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> The only thing holding him back is a jumpshot


you cant teach athleticism,but you can develop a jumper...


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> you you cant teach athleticism,but you can develop a jumper...


Just ask Darius Miles!


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

why the heck did this kid declare as a freshman, when he had 0 chance of going in the first round this yr? none of the mocks i saw had him going higher then the knicks! heck even the first pick of the 2nd round i never saw him that high.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> why the heck did this kid declare as a freshman, when he had 0 chance of going in the first round this yr? none of the mocks i saw had him going higher then the knicks! heck even the first pick of the 2nd round i never saw him that high.


If i am not mistaken,as a second round draft pick he is not locked in to a 3 year deal.Marqis Daniels on Dallas,was a 2nd round draft pick and i think he just signed a deal for 5.5 million per.Thats a pretty good reason to leave school if you believe in your abilities...

Plus,lets stay he stayed in school 2 more years to move up in the draft..Thats 2 years of opportunity cost which he will be getting paid..And in two years,if he develops,he can renegotiate and sign a fat contract...Its a smart financial move,especially if you need cash NOW


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

so, basically you are saying it is a wise decision for unheard of freshman to declare into a draft where they arent even a lock to be 2nd rounders? What if this kid had not been drafted at all? YOUR BOY DANIELS WASNT. In reality if even this yr he went through in the first round he gets a GUARENTEED DEAL! this year if ariza hurts himself godforbid or if he underperforms he has a deal that isnt guarenteed and he could lose EVERYTHING! that is the problem of being a 2nd rounder, no guarenteed deals


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

The first thing is we really dont know his familys financial situation or his motivations,but lets leave that aside...And i will play devils advocate

Arisa was far from unheard of...He was highly recruited out of high school..As for injuries and declaring early,what is the difference if he stays in school,or opts to become eligible for the draft ??

Lets say he goes undrafted,worse case scenario,he can play in te CBA or some other league...And how can you assume,just because he stays in school,he will move up in the drafts???As you sais,what happens if he gets injured or doesnt develop at the college level.You have to be consistent....

And you are actually supporting my argument with Marquis Daniels.If Arisa has game,he is far better off coming out now instead of waiting.His next contract will be huge.

BTW,the prrof is in the pudding..Arisa made the move,showed huge upside in summer league and will probably make the squad


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i was curious as to how much Ariza signed for..it looks like he signed a 1 year deal worth $300,000..Now its up to him..not bad for a 19 y.o


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

trevor ariza = omar cook part 2
trevor ariza was 19 when he was drafted
Omar cook was 19 when he was drafted
both slipped to the second round
Omar though,was second in the nation in assists
Trevor had no accomplishment worth noting in his 1 year in college.
Omar Cook leads the nbdl in games played
Trevors future = unknown


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Marquis Daniels was a senior, not a 19 year old raw SF, who in his prime at projects at best to be at the level Darius Miles is at right now (6th-8th man). 

Daniels was also on a team with the right system, on a team that needed him, with a coach that would play him. The Knicks fill none of these requirements. In the event Ariza does show promise, he would undoubtedly flee as a free agent to a better situation.

Ariza made a mistake coming out because he could have stayed and became a first round pick. The only way he didn't make a mistake is if he has reached his pro potential already, which means he'd decrease in value with each passing year.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Marquis Daniels was a senior, not a 19 year old raw SF, who in his prime at projects at best to be at the level Darius Miles is at right now (6th-8th man).
> 
> Daniels was also on a team with the right system, on a team that needed him, with a coach that would play him. The Knicks fill none of these requirements. In the event Ariza does show promise, he would undoubtedly flee as a free agent to a better situation.
> ...



*RASHIDI!!! * 

Maybe now this board won't be... dead.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Rashidi is dead on...*

I also disagree 100% with truth. You cannot teach touch...you cannot teach a jumpshot without touch...therefore, you cannot say Ariza can be taught a J unless he has shown touch...which he has not. I'm glad he made everyone's head turn in the summer league, but its the same league that had Lampe putting up far better numbers at times than Ariza did. Of course, Truth hated Lampe and said his #s were only in the summer league. When he starts doing it inthe regular season in the NBA, I'll be impressed. Until then, I'll reserve judgement.

Bottom line? Ariza is athletic (although nothing like Miles, who is a freak) and raw...very raw. If he starts for the Knicks in 2 years we are in very deep trouble.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Hold on guys,especially Alfa.....I was responding to Knickfan asking why the hell did Ariza declare as a freshman??The question is should a guy remain in college or go Pro....Its no different than a high schooler jumping straight to the pros..

Rashidi(welcome back) addresses the issue head on,Alfa,you are down on Ariza,which is fine,but you are arguing a point which was never intended to be argued and you are off topic...

The question is,should Ariza have stayed in school and potentailly moved up in the draft.I simply weigh risk reward.If Ariza gets injured,he was far better off taking the money now.Thats obvious.
Rashidis point was regarding daniels is valid,but Arisa opting for free agency if he turns out to be a player is irrelavant.

I dont think UCLA's program is a breeding ground for solid pros,so where is Arizas time better spent??How long would it take for Ariza to develop his game where he could potentially be a lottery pick??

You gus are making judgements on his game,not whether he should have declared or not


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Alfa,what exactly do you disagree with me on??Touch??Cmon,You can teach touch..Michael Jordan is a prime example.Ben Wallace developed a nice touch inside of 15 feet.However,you can not teach freakish athleticism..

Surely you jest


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Alfa,what exactly do you disagree with me on??Touch??Cmon,You can teach touch..Michael Jordan is a prime example.


Jordan could shoot. He did win the NCAA title on a jumper. He already had touch and a feel for the game when he entered it.



> Ben Wallace developed a nice touch inside of 15 feet.


Ben Wallace is also an 8 year vet, and 29 years old. I doubt Ariza will be with the Knicks when he is 26. He might not even be in the league.



> However,you can not teach freakish athleticism..


Ariza has above average athleticism, not really freakish. The other thing you can't teach is size. Ariza doesn't really have that. He's looking like Tim Thomas minus the height and shooting range, but slightly better defender. Hmm. Sounds a lot like Shandon Anderson to me.

Sadly, the way this team is going, Ariza might find himself starting for the Knicks in 2 years. Next to Kurt and Tim, coached by Isiah.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

jordan hit an 18 foot bank shot to win the game..the point is,you cn become a better shooter..itts a lot harder to increase your vertical substantially or athleticism,though it can be done



> I doubt Ariza will be with the Knicks when he is 26. He might not even be in the league.


if that show you feel about Ariza,then he was smart to take the money today...I am not an Arza fan..Just read scouting reports on him..the question is

Should he have declared early or stayed in school and become a first round pick... 



> Sadly, the way this team is going, Ariza might find himself starting for the Knicks in 2 years.


So,then he should have left college and did make the right move.I am not following you...he may be starting for the knicks in 2 years,but out of the league when hes 26??

seems like old times:yes:


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> he may be starting for the knicks in 2 years,but out of the league when hes 26??


He's taking the Dermarr Johnson career path.

I said Ariza would be starting. I never said he'd be good. I acknowledge it as an outside possibility, judging by the way the team is run. Penny, Shandon, Dermarr will be gone by then, and the team will probably have some grand idea of putting Tim Thomas at PF, leaving Ariza as an obvious SF candidate.

And in case you forgot, taking everything I say literally is a bad strategy.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Wow, a Rashidi sighting!

:clap:

I rarely post on the Knicks board, but I lurk here and enjoy reading your posts. Welcome back.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I said Ariza would be starting. I never said he'd be good. I acknowledge it as an outside possibility


Glad you are back....

So if you had to say,yes or no,would you say Ariza made the right move by leaving early???


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Ariza has above average athleticism, not really freakish. The other thing you can't teach is size. Ariza doesn't really have that. He's looking like Tim Thomas minus the height and shooting range, but slightly better defender. Hmm. Sounds a lot like Shandon Anderson to me.


Yeah yeah, we know the rotine... and Marbury sounds a lot like Eisley....

(Welcome back)


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Yeah yeah, we know the rotine... and Marbury sounds a lot like Eisley....


It's funny, because it's looking like Eisley is more suited for the Olympics than Marbury is.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> It's funny, because it's looking like Eisley is more suited for the Olympics than Marbury is.


Eisley = Marbury on estrogen.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> It's funny, because it's looking like Eisley is more suited for the Olympics than Marbury is.


i think you or i are more suited than marbury.....is vapor playing in the olympics?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

yeah milos vujanic led his serbia team to a 1-4 record. a team that has about 6 guys with some kind of nba experience or have their draft rights owned by an nba team.

so basically, he sucked. regardless,his game is good for the nba type game. hes quick, can beat people off the dribble and he can hit the jumper. thats what all nba guards do nowadays...just without the jumper


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!so basically, he sucked. regardless,his game is good for the nba type game. hes quick, can beat people off the dribble and he can hit the jumper. thats what all nba guards do nowadays...just without the jumper


I still haven't seen him play, but from what i hear of him he sounds a lot like Jamal Crawford to me.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> yeah milos vujanic led his serbia team to a 1-4 record.


Didn't their best player (Stojakovic) and some other guy sit out? They weren't favorites to win this year.

It's also well known that Bracket A had much more competition than Bracket B... Greece, Puerto Rico, and Angola are the international versions of the Hawks, Magic, and Bobcats.



> a team that has about 6 guys with some kind of nba experience or have their draft rights owned by an nba team.


How many of them are all-stars? I'll take one star NBA player (Pau Gasol, Yao Ming, Dirk Nowitzki) over 3 marginal NBA players (Vlad Radmanovic, Aleksandar Pavlovic, and Peja Drobnjak).


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I still haven't seen him play, but from what i hear of him he sounds a lot like Jamal Crawford to me.


Minus the ridiculous contract.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Greece, Puerto Rico, and Angola are the international versions of the Hawks, Magic, and Bobcats.


?

Leanr some international basketball ebfore you go out making fun of all the teams. First off the teams that would resemble the Hawks, Bobcats, and Magic are Australia, Angola, and New Zealand. Now shutup...and this is my last post. Later guys...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

wow....hostility.......

anyway,this year is going to be different on this board and rashidi,you should be in charge..lets have a pool or something so we state our opinions before the season starts,pick #of wins,playoffs or not,and who will perform and who will suck..i cant go thru another season of second guessing and snipers taking my back..lets see who really knows bball..alfa,come out from hiding


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> Minus the ridiculous contract.


You have no idea what type of contract (and buy out) would be required to bring him to the NBA.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I'm not hiding...*

I won't make a prediction of wins and losses because it depends not only on the Knicks but other teams that I don't follow as much. I will state my "opinion" on how they fare, though. I think as a team we will struggle to be a really sound defensive team. I think we will also struggle with perimeter consistency because I don't expect H2O to be a force for the entire year and Marbury + JC are not great shooters. Perhaps JC will return to his early form and shoot a high %..I just don't know without seeing him with talent around him. I expect TT to be what he has always been...big, athletic, poor defender, soft, with a better jumper than I thought. We will be lacking in the middle, especially against very good big men. Rebounds will come at a premium for us, although I think Sweets will raise his game up to a more consistent level. If you have to nail me down, I would say 45-50 games if most everyone remains fairly healthy. I think there may be one more trade, but I am not sure. KT for Denvers Elson? I would do it. It would give us a young guy with some decent athleticism, size and skill at a position we really need it and the guy is still under most teams' radar.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

alfa,there you are..i am not going out on a limb yet until preseason..though i do think TT is going to suprise you..


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> You have no idea what type of contract (and buy out) would be required to bring him to the NBA.


I'm willing to bet it would be less than 60 million.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> I'm willing to bet it would be less than 60 million.


Yeah, I'm not thrilled with his contract, but I'm willing to bet Jamal thinks he can compete with Eisley for PT. If you have to pay extra for a guy who's willing to play in the NBA, and compete for his position, that's a price I'm willing to pay.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> If you have to pay extra for a guy who's willing to play in the NBA, and compete for his position


Compete for his position? It's well known that once you get that fat contract, there isn't any need to compete. The guys who are paid get played. Crawford has a 6 year deal or something. He's not going anywhere. If he shoots 30% from the field for the next 2 years, guess what, he's still going to be in the rotation come year 3. You think Brian Cardinal is going to ride the pine after signing his huge deal?

In the case of Vujanic, he was certainly never offered 6 years, and his pay scale wasn't any higher than what he was making in Europe. The Knicks couldn't/wouldn't guarantee him 20 minutes, much less the starting position that he has in Europe. What would have happened if he'd come to the Knicks? 

Something people overlook, is that he'd easily have been the Knicks most tradable commodity, which doesn't make for much job security, regardless of whether he beats out Eisley/Ward/Williams or not. He's easier to trade than those guys.

The Suns have yet to show any interest in bringing him over, especially since signing Nash. Looks like Vujanic's rights will be traded again.

When does a team ever lose it's rights to a player? Vujanic would definitely be more coveted as a FA than Andres Nocioni who got to sign with the Bulls.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Compete for his position? It's well known that once you get that fat contract, there isn't any need to compete. The guys who are paid get played. Crawford has a 6 year deal or something. He's not going anywhere. If he shoots 30% from the field for the next 2 years, guess what, he's still going to be in the rotation come year 3. You think Brian Cardinal is going to ride the pine after signing his huge deal?


Dude, Crawford has done nothing but competed for his position since he's been in the NBA and he'll be competing against Houston and Marbury now too. Or did you forget other guys in the NBA also have fat contracts.

Plus if he returns to his second season form and becomes a superior replacement to Allan Houiston he'll be the hottest commodity on our team. It cuts both ways.



> In the case of Vujanic, he was certainly never offered 6 years, and his pay scale wasn't any higher than what he was making in Europe. The Knicks couldn't/wouldn't guarantee him 20 minutes, much less the starting position that he has in Europe. What would have happened if he'd come to the Knicks?


Let's see, what would have happened?... Probably one of two things: 1) He'd have been our starting PG and we'd have never made the Marbury trade. Instead we'd have traded our expiring cntracts for Sheed and sported a lineup of Vapornick, Houston, VH, Sheed, Dampier/Lampe (or something similar). 2) He'd have been our starting SG, and we'd sport a backcourt of Marbury and Vapornick, and our recent expirings could have gone to someone like SAR, so we'd have a lineup like Marbury, Vapornick, TT, SAR, Nazr.

Not that I wanted Damp's contract, but these are just examples of how our resources may have been otherwise used.



> Something people overlook, is that he'd easily have been the Knicks most tradable commodity, which doesn't make for much job security, regardless of whether he beats out Eisley/Ward/Williams or not. He's easier to trade than those guys.


Better never come to the NBA then, it's a business.

I think I see him fading into the vaporous mist as we speak...



> When does a team ever lose it's rights to a player?


Good question, might depend on where in the draft they are taken.


----------



## guyinabox (Sep 4, 2004)

Knicks fans are going to regret this Marbury trade when Lampe becomes what everyone expects him to be



Greece, Puerto Rico, and Angola are the international versions of the Hawks, Magic, and Bobcats.


:laugh: 


Puerto Rico the "Magic" Beat USA the "Lakers" and it wasn't pretty for USA my friend You don't need to insult the country like that thats no respect for those countries

Greece finished 5th right behind USA you give them no respect?


I feel your knowledge of basketball is very limited stick to the NBA



enjoy these pictures  


































































 Stay cool I'm just having fun

Congrats to USA on thier bronze well respected team good luck in 2008 Hope USA can do better


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Puerto Rico the "Magic" Beat USA the "Lakers" and it wasn't pretty for USA my friend You don't need to insult the country like that thats no respect for those countries


Greece finishing 5th means JACK. Where did Spain (the best team)finish in the tournament? Behind Greece.



> Puerto Rico the "Magic" Beat USA the "Lakers" and it wasn't pretty for USA my friend You don't need to insult the country like that thats no respect for those countries


DUH. Why don't you READ before you open your mouth Captain International? I was the one saying that the US was a disappointment because they lost to those teams, who weren't even medal contenders coming into the olympics. No need to restate the obvious. Puerto Rico beat the US? Really? I must have been under a rock for the last month.



> I feel your knowledge of basketball is very limited stick to the NBA


LiEk OmG we have an international fanboy in our midst. Pray tell, what exactly does "everyone" expect Lampe to be? Fyi, you're talking to one of the larger Lampe fans on the Knick board, so please, enlighten me.


----------



## guyinabox (Sep 4, 2004)

:laugh: Nice display of ignorance


----------

